# How much was wii on release?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Can anyone remember how much the Wii console was on release? I had a feeling I gave about £80 for mine about two months after release, but that seems a bit cheap? now I'm thinking it was £180? 

I cant seem to find a bog standard console for sale now. They all seem to be bundles ranging from £90 - £200


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

The wii was £179 on its release


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

dam it. gona lose £100 if i sell it now lol


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I got mine from game for £170


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cant remember but prices rocket at christmas, supply and demand.
You know CEX etc dont give best prices but i sold a wi fit board to them a year ago netting £40 profit.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine is a super mario spec ed red one,it was free


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm just gona give it to my sis for christmas. Saves me buying her something lol


----------

